# Which Sausage Stuffer to go with



## Noah (Nov 27, 2018)

Looking at purchasing a #11 stuffer. I am looking at these brands

1. Walton's
2. Weston
3. Cabelas only considering the Cabelas one for the possibility of adding the motor to it in the future.

What are your thoughts and opinions. I looked at LEM however they are a little of of my price range for what I will be doing


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought the Northern Tools stuffer, 15 lb. capacity: https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200680788_200680788

The thing is a tank!  Runs smoothly, you can order a new sealing gasket for it, performs like a champ!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

I do not do Sausage, my wife doesn't like it, nor do I enough to invest in it. If I were, it would be aimed at snack sticks.
I love 'Slim Jim' type meat sticks! But not enough to plant a $1,000 bill for them.
So take the following with a grain of salt. I suggest Rock Salt.... 

If you mean 11 pound stuffers, I looked them up.
My opinion is I like the Walton's. It is entirely Stainless Steel, from the way it reads.
But hey, you are the one investing here. The price point is intriguing between the 5 and 11 pound Walton's stuffer's. I would want the 11 over the 5 just because it isn't a great jump from the 5 to the 11.
And the construction looks more substantial. The handle alone appears better to me.

If you are going to put a motor on a stuffer later on, I would recommend you go electric from the initial purchase. It goes back to the Buy once, Cry once theorem.

But you could take all this and flush it without fear of plugging the toilet, or a stuffer tube. 

Wow! I really like the one Pop's linked! Tank is right!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2018)

I have had a LEM for years & it's still cranking out sausage.
There is a guy on here that has one for sale that looks just like new.
I'll try to find his thread & put it on here.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry it was only a 5 pounder, which is what I have, but you may need a bigger one. Anyway here is the thread.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/lem-5lb-vertical-sausage-stuffer-for-sale.280617/
Al


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 28, 2018)

That Cabelas electric motor for the stuffer has 8 - 1 Star reviews and I wouldn't even consider buying it. 

I have the cabelas 5# stuffer, becuase I waited until they put it on sale for Christmas one year and threw my points on it too. I like it, but would never pay Cabelas normal prices for their processing equipment, ever!

Waltons 11# is $100 cheaper than cabelas and looks like its made in the same shop.


----------

